# Altegra HLTH



## Ms.M (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi,
has anyone worked for Altegra Healthcare? If so, can you please tell me  your experience.


Thank you


----------



## bdombkowski (Jan 26, 2015)

Good Morning,

Wondering if you ever received a reply.


----------



## KARENREED (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm also wondering about Altegra.  I have an offer from them, but I'm not too sure about the company.  Will they have enough work & how bad are the reports to code from.


----------



## kassimayfield (Feb 2, 2015)

*Altegra*

I'm currently working for Altegra. It's ridiculous. They are paying $7 a chart and some of the charts are over 1,000 pages. I'm looking elsewhere, as I understand most of the current coders are doing the same thing.


----------



## 1formissy (Feb 4, 2015)

kassimayfield said:


> I'm currently working for Altegra. It's ridiculous. They are paying $7 a chart and some of the charts are over 1,000 pages. I'm looking elsewhere, as I understand most of the current coders are doing the same thing.



Do you happen to know anyone who has or is working for Outcomes? Or is Altegra the same thing?


----------

